
Aaron Swartz’s Unbending Prosecutors Insisted on Prison Time - Libertatea
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/01/15/aaron-swartz-s-unbending-prosecutors-insisted-on-prison-time.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thedailybeast%2Farticles+%28The+Daily+Beast+-+Latest+Articles%29
======
pseingatl
If they offered a sentence of four months (via a withdrawable plea cap?) why
the insistence on pleading to all 13 counts? It surely wasn't for the $100
special assessment per count. How did the US Attorney's office propose binding
the PSI? Would they stipulate to a value less than $5 million? That was the
indictment's estimate of the cost and their estimate of the appropriate
guideline. Something else was going on here, something that has not yet been
reported. This was a political case and someone wanted Swartz' head on a pike.

